# Anyone Made A Part On Tormach 1100,770, And 440 For Comparison?



## ome (Mar 6, 2016)

I have been watching the Tormach company grow, developing great products, while a competitor , Mikini Mechtronics seems to be out of the picture. 
These were the two cnc mills that I had narrowed down, from a long list. 
Now, it is just the Tormach. 
I am not in a rush, I am hobbyist, who likes to play. 
I do eventually want to invest in a quality cnc mill, that can make parts out if 304 or 316 stainless steel as well as plastics. 
I absolutely need a complete enclosure, and am not interested in building one. 
That being said, I won't even consider buying, until I have found the controller, cad and cam software, that I feel good about learning. 
Mach 3 as never impressed me, and solidworks is just too pricey. 
I am very interested in both of these cnc mills. 
Thanks in advance for any links or info about a comparison of the part that is produced by actually all three of the cnc mills. 
Realistically though, would most likely be the 770 or 440. 
ome


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 6, 2016)

ome,

I made these parts on my Tormach 770. I used Alibre cad and Sprutcam7 cam software to design and program with, I am thinking about switching to Fusion 360.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/band-saw-modification.42257/

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/just-about-reached-the-limits-of-my-tormach-770.41450/

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welding-clamps.39458/

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/2-5-inch-diameter-ice-ball-mold.32979/

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/rack-for-2008-husaberg.28683/

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/mirrors-for-a-polaris-rzr.17555/

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/spark-arrestor-for-a-yz250f.6547/

Kevin


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 6, 2016)

ome said:


> I do eventually want to invest in a quality cnc mill, that can make parts out if 304 or 316 stainless steel as well as plastics.



The 304 and 316 stainless is going to be close to impossible on those machines.
303 maybe.  304/308/316 is a real #%^ to machine.  You have to take heavy deep cuts or the surface work hardens.  Even a second pause while drilling and it scrap bin time. That is unless you have an atmosphere free annealing oven.

303 is not great but much better machabilty than the other 300 series ss

I have played with a pair of 1100's that a friend does some plastics part production with. Does really well with aluminum as well

They were not impressive on 1018 steel, I cant imagine a smaller machine.  They were just ok with 1215/12l14.


----------



## ome (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks Firebrick43,
I am dissappointed to hear that, even on 1018 mild steel, they were not impressive, and that's there biggest mill. 
I will have to change my material ideas. 
I happen to have a few thousand pounds of 304 and 316 stainless steel, otherwise, I would not have even mentioned it.   I forgot about work hardening, but I wonder if that is why the part of the ss that is even bent becomes magnetic or ferritic, when originally it is non-magnetic. 
ome


----------



## ome (Mar 6, 2016)

09kevin said:


> ome,
> 
> I made these parts on my Tormach 770. I used Alibre cad and Sprutcam7 cam software to design and program with, I am thinking about switching to Fusion 360.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin,
I looked at each of your parts, very nice work.
Now let me ask you how it mills steel.
What types of steel have you milled with your 770?
Ever mill any 303 SS?
Ever mill any Lignum Vitae?
I have only turned  Lignum on my wood lathe, and turns real nice, buttery soft moldable shavings.
ome


----------



## 09kevin (Mar 7, 2016)

Ome,

I have milled 4140 and 1018 steel on my machine, I haven't tried milling any stainless yet. The mill doesn't have the torque to use larger cutters on hard metal so I generally use smaller cutters, normally .25 diameter so I can keep the RPM higher but still have the correct surface feet per minute. It worked fine for the projects I was doing, slower than a larger machine but realistically you can't expect a 1 horsepower machine to perform like a larger more powerful one.  If you have CAM software with High Speed Machining capability it will help also.

Here is a YouTube video of a 770 cutting 304 stainless, the machining starts around 2:40   




That Lignum Vitae is pretty! Bet you can make some beautiful things with it. I haven't cut any of it myself.

Kevin


----------



## ome (Mar 7, 2016)

09kevin said:


> Ome,
> 
> I have milled 4140 and 1018 steel on my machine, I haven't tried milling any stainless yet. The mill doesn't have the torque to use larger cutters on hard metal so I generally use smaller cutters, normally .25 diameter so I can keep the RPM higher but still have the correct surface feet per minute. It worked fine for the projects I was doing, slower than a larger machine but realistically you can't expect a 1 horsepower machine to perform like a larger more powerful one.  If you have CAM software with High Speed Machining capability it will help also.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin,
Very nice video of 304 SS MILLING. 
Yes, I agree, can't expect it to do what a Hurco cnc mill can do. 
Thanks for the feedback. 
Yes, Lingam is beautiful, but that cocobolo (rosewood) gets a near mirror finish, and machines nice, just need a respirator, the saw dust is pretty rough. 
Enjoy your beautiful Tormach. 
Jon


----------

